# Something wrong with C.wendtii



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I just started getting into planted tanks about 2 weeks ago. I have a 10 gal with about 15W of lighting. One of my C.Wendtii doesn't seem to be doing very well. One of its leaves are turning yellow and kind of see thru. It looks as if it's really weak. The rest of the leaves are all green and look pretty healthy. What's happening?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It's 'melting'. Crypts are notorious for this, especially wendtii. It's a response to an environmental change. I have had a large stand of them go 75% leafless in a matter of 3 days. The good news is that they typically grow back. Just let them sit, these are not plants that like to be disturbed.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

It's called Crypt melt, and Crypts are famous for it. Not unusual for this to happen whenever conditions change in the tank, or, when replanted after bought, etc. If the rootstock is good, it will grow back with no worries. The leaves disintegrate.

C. wendtii is pretty hardy imo.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Ok then. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If only one leaf is melting and the others are healthy, there is no reason to be concerned. Even if all the leaves melt, the plant almost always recovers. Sometimes improving conditions can cause a temporary meltdown. If the crypts had been nitrogen deficient, a sudden increase in nitrate can cause melting. When the light level is low, a large increase in CO2 levels can cause melting.


----------

